# 1976 Schwinn Varsity



## Vintagebikelover24 (Oct 28, 2014)

Guy at my mom's work asked me to do this one for him. I personally love the way it came out. 22 hours of labor and around $36 in parts
How I received it

















After sanding it to bare metal, priming it, and multiple coats of paint and clear coat. This was my first time restoring a road bike and wrapping handlebars. I don't think i did too poorly lol


----------



## MaxVarsity67 (Nov 3, 2014)

VERY COOL! Great Job!


----------



## Iverider (Nov 3, 2014)

Heck, the paint wasn't that bad! End result looks good too though. I just picked up a Continental for free today. These are great little riders!


----------



## Vintagebikelover24 (Nov 4, 2014)

Thanks for the kind words. This was my first road bike restoration. Never did gearing or anything like that before; it was a fun process to learn.


----------



## eddy45 (Nov 4, 2014)

*Nice paint*

Great job


----------



## Goldenrod1 (Dec 18, 2014)

Just a thought.  I bought a 27 inch Schwinn La Tour 1985 made by Panasonic.  This one had straight handlebars and not a skinny petrified banana seat.  That is why I bought it.  My chuggies are on the bar when I stand on the ground but my 20 other lightweights don't compare.


----------



## rhenning (Dec 18, 2014)

For what it worth that is a 1977 model bike.  The headbadge build date of 3576 means it was built on the 357th day of 1976 and by that time Schwinn was making 1977 model bikes.  It was built on the day before Xmas 1976 (12/23/1976).  You did a nice job on it.  Roger


----------



## morton (Dec 18, 2014)

*Fine job especially for a first timer!*

One safety suggestion....those orangish brake pads are most likely orginal, hard as a rock, and won't stop you very well.

Our LBS carries unexpensive ($10 for 4) shoes that are black, but look like originals (see photos) 

Chrome wheels don't do a good job of helping you stop quickly, but new pads/shoes will help a lot.


----------



## Vintagebikelover24 (Jan 7, 2015)

rhenning said:


> For what it worth that is a 1977 model bike.  The headbadge build date of 3576 means it was built on the 357th day of 1976 and by that time Schwinn was making 1977 model bikes.  It was built on the day before Xmas 1976 (12/23/1976).  You did a nice job on it.  Roger




So that means it was made in 1976 but was a 1977 model? A Christmas Eve bike too! Thanks for the all information and the kind words Roger.


----------



## Vintagebikelover24 (Jan 7, 2015)

morton said:


> One safety suggestion....those orangish brake pads are most likely orginal, hard as a rock, and won't stop you very well.
> 
> Our LBS carries unexpensive ($10 for 4) shoes that are black, but look like originals (see photos)
> 
> Chrome wheels don't do a good job of helping you stop quickly, but new pads/shoes will help a lot.View attachment 186245





Thank you for the kind words and for showing me those brake pads. I put newer pads on it for the guy so I think he's good for now. If he asks for new pads I'll contact you for those!


----------



## haschebrown (Jan 10, 2015)

Ive got pretty much the same bike in that sweet green just given to me by my brother in-law. Good job man.... did you clear coat it? If you didnt clear it  that would make it really POP! What technique did you use to clean up the chrome? And biggest tip when adjusting rear derailleurs is to make sure the screw that adjusts to make sure it cant go into your spokes is going to do just that! Nothing worse that throwing it down into 1st and it getting sucked into the wheel..... very damaging and not to mention dangerous!


----------



## Vintagebikelover24 (Jan 10, 2015)

haschebrown said:


> Ive got pretty much the same bike in that sweet green just given to me by my brother in-law. Good job man.... did you clear coat it? If you didnt clear it  that would make it really POP! What technique did you use to clean up the chrome? And biggest tip when adjusting rear derailleurs is to make sure the screw that adjusts to make sure it cant go into your spokes is going to do just that! Nothing worse that throwing it down into 1st and it getting sucked into the wheel..... very damaging and not to mention dangerous!





I did clear coat it. The pictures don't do the bike justice, it really does pop in the sunlight! For the chrome, just sprayed it with WD-40 and let it soak for a couple minutes then I lightly buffed it all up with 000 steel wool


----------



## haschebrown (Jan 11, 2015)

K sweet!  And I wasn't saying she didn't pop just to clarify. ... I reread my post and I didn't wanna sound like I was knocking it at all! Good pics of a nice paint are hard to get onto the screen. And I've always loved 0000 steel wool but never tried the soaking in wd-40..... Does it make all the difference or just help out a bit. ..... and I'm sure it helps keep a layer of preventative future corrosion on there!


----------



## Vintagebikelover24 (Jan 26, 2015)

haschebrown said:


> K sweet!  And I wasn't saying she didn't pop just to clarify. ... I reread my post and I didn't wanna sound like I was knocking it at all! Good pics of a nice paint are hard to get onto the screen. And I've always loved 0000 steel wool but never tried the soaking in wd-40..... Does it make all the difference or just help out a bit. ..... and I'm sure it helps keep a layer of preventative future corrosion on there!




It helps get the rust off a lot actually and does help prevent further runs for a little bit.


----------

